# Talbot County 2018



## SlipperyHill Mo

Needs some Talbot reports. Saw first fawn this weekend.  Looked to be less than a week old. 

Had over 10” of rain last week. 1” today so far.

Some roads washed out.


----------



## big lazer

Had my first fawn on gamecam May 21st.  Hope they can swim.


----------



## Crakajak

All this rain won't help the turkey poults.


----------



## brunofishing

We have been seeing fawns for a few weeks now and some haven't dropped yet. Our bucks are coming along nice, and everything is washed out bad! Looks like we are going to spend some time on the backhoe and pulling the box blade around!


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Some recent pics.


----------



## Crakajak

Looks like slippery hill might have a good year this year.


----------



## brunofishing

Hope them hogs don't come my way!


----------



## Crakajak

Anyone up for a gathering in the next 2 months? Maybe lunch or dinner?


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

All right, how about a little activity fromt the Talbot Boys.

Got some hog and deer pics


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Crakajak said:


> Anyone up for a gathering in the next 2 months? Maybe lunch or dinner?



_I'm in, let me know a date and where._


----------



## Crakajak

Who all will be in Talbot this weekend?


----------



## Hooty Hoot

Looks like I'll be there Friday and most of Saturday.


----------



## Crakajak

I'll be there Sat Sun,Mon. working on food plot prep.


----------



## Crakajak

Hooty Hoot said:


> Looks like I'll be there Friday and most of Saturday.


What part do you hunt in?I am east of Woodland


----------



## Hooty Hoot

Crakajak said:


> What part do you hunt in?I am east of Woodland


I am west of Woodland...…….off 36


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

I will be there. Friday thru Monday.


----------



## Crakajak

Maybe a quick get together?


----------



## Crakajak

Sat morning Breakfast????Big Chic in Talbotton or the Crossing in Woodland????


----------



## Hooty Hoot

I will probably eat breakfast at the crossing Saturday morning. You never know when he will be open.


----------



## Crakajak

I should be there around 7;30-800 sat.


----------



## Crakajak

Saw 2 scraps this weekend. Haven't put cameras out yet this year.


----------



## Huntfish53

Anybody hunt this weekend?


----------



## Crakajak

Huntfish53 said:


> Anybody hunt this weekend?


I was in Orlando at a wedding.


----------



## Crakajak

It is not fun working in 93 degree and 70 percent humidity weather.


----------



## Huntfish53

Crakajak said:


> It is not fun working in 93 degree and 70 percent humidity weather.



We went from 6:30-3:00, planted all our plots this weeekend, no rain in sight ?


----------



## Crakajak

Huntfish53 said:


> We went from 6:30-3:00, planted all our plots this weeekend, no rain in sight ?


Was prepping food plots, trimming limb and fallen trees from the roads.


----------



## triple play

Got all of our food plots in on Sat. 15.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Anybody else seen this one the Po Biddy/ Hwy 80 area?


----------



## Huntfish53

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Anybody else seen this one the Po Biddy/ Hwy 80 area?



Nope. We are in Junction City, never even seen a hog


----------



## Crakajak

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Anybody else seen this one the Po Biddy/ Hwy 80 area?


I have a pic of one a friend sent me.Off pobiddy road


----------



## triple play

I have seen the pics and heard of bears in this area.


----------



## big lazer

A few bear have been spotted in Talbot over the summer.   Anybody here seeing any?  They are close but I've not seen one.  3 were reported to me this weekend.


----------



## Hooty Hoot

We had some out of state hunters claim to have seen a bear last year. I really thought that they had seen a hog and couldn't make an accurate ID. Maybe they did see one.


----------



## possum235

We have pic of bear on Hart Rd off of Poplar trace


----------



## Crakajak

Ya'll  be careful over around that area.Those bears love campers with food in them.


----------



## Crakajak

Looks like a good chance of rain next week with cooler temps. Think I will plant this weekend.


----------



## riddler

We are planting this weekend.  Headed down Thursday.  Always an adventure planting in the SAND....Our food plots are never great.  We are having some luck with planting  lot of trees each year but have not found much that will grow in the sand other than Rye and Winter Peas and some clover does ok.  Good Luck to all....Maybe the cooler weather is close.


----------



## Crakajak

riddler said:


> We are planting this weekend.  Headed down Thursday.  Always an adventure planting in the SAND....Our food plots are never great.  We are having some luck with planting  lot of trees each year but have not found much that will grow in the sand other than Rye and Winter Peas and some clover does ok.  Good Luck to all....Maybe the cooler weather is close.


We always had good success with crimson clover and winter wheat in the sands of Taylor Co.


----------



## triple play

Rain reports around Pobiddy??


----------



## blood on the ground

I've never seen a bear in Talbot co. But have seen plenty of sign (scratching post and tracks) over the years. I sure love that County.. Spent most of my life stomping ground down that way!


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

triple play said:


> Rain reports around Pobiddy??


Has 1/2” at PoBiddy and Kurt Wiliams rd. Yesterday afternoon?

Where do you hunt on Po Biddy?


----------



## triple play

George Smith rd.


----------



## riddler

Got everything planted today and getting some good rain this afternoon and tonight... Good timing. Now we wait.


----------



## Crakajak

Man is it HOT!!!!!!only 3/8 in rain the last 2 weeks at my place.Somebody do a rain dance and get DDD on the phone.


----------



## thumper523

Went to club yesterday and hunted the morning until the heat got me. Planted 5 plots 2 weeks ago and they are doing well. I did a little stalking in the evening and found a lot of red oaks dropping and a few white oaks, mostly knocked out by squirrels. The persimmons are almost ready.


----------



## Crakajak

Looks like Michael is projected to give us 3.38" and 35 mph winds.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Slippery Hill Weather report:

Steady rain til about 5am. 2.8” of rain. Very little wind damage. Power went out for a couple of hours this am.


----------



## Huntfish53

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Slippery Hill Weather report:
> 
> Steady rain til about 5am. 2.8” of rain. Very little wind damage. Power went out for a couple of hours this am.



Great. Should help plots


----------



## Crakajak

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Slippery Hill Weather report:
> 
> Steady rain til about 5am. 2.8” of rain. Very little wind damage. Power went out for a couple of hours this am.


----------



## nikolay1986

Hey guys. This is my 2nd year hunting in Talbot.  My question is. When is the most rut activity going on. Or every year is different?


----------



## Crakajak

On the north side the peak is around Nov 5th.The south end is a little later.


----------



## Crakajak

SAD TO SEE!!!!!!!
Manchester Farm Garden & Hardware
4 hrs ·
After much consideration and prayer our family has made the decision to close after serving the area for almost 15 years. When the shopping center lost its grocery store 1 1/2 years ago we could not have imagined the loss of traffic we would face.  That, coupled with the convenience of online shopping and free shipping has dictated that now is the time to pursue other avenues,  We will be closed Wednesday and Thursday to prepare the inventory for a closing sale beginning on Friday. Feed, Seed, Fertilizers and Firearms will not be reduced at this time.  We will continue to carry inventory in these items until our customers have the opportunity to find other sources. Thank you for your loyalty and support over of the years...we have some of the best customers anyone could ever have.


----------



## big lazer

Any big ens?


----------



## riddler

Heard several shots morning and evening from surrounding properties.  We saw several deer, only bucks were a couple of spikes that were together.  Saw lots of sign and getting some good camera pics.  Ready for the rut!


----------



## TheBuckSlayer87

Had one mature buck grunting and chasing a die this evening.. Also, my father shot and missed a nice 10 point this evening.


----------



## greg j

Our club scored two bucks and one doe over the weekend. Both bucks were 7 points.


----------



## cgrover1

They were on the move!


----------



## cgrover1

Then dad decided to get in on the action.


----------



## riddler

Had lots of activity Saturday afternoon and Sunday morning at our place.  Had a spike grunting on Saturday and had a small buck come through Sunday morning.  Saw 4-5 deer each time I was out in the woods.  Also saw a Bobcat on Sunday as well.  The next 2 weekends should be really good at our place, near Geneva.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Saw a nice 8 cruising this weekend, too young to take though. I think this one is on my hit list, can't figure if he's 3 or 4 yrs old? thoughts?
Looking at his body he looks to be 3.5, if he is he sure will be a stud next year!!!


----------



## Huntfish53

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Saw a nice 8 cruising this weekend, too young to take though. I think this one is on my hit list, can't figure if he's 3 or 4 yrs old? thoughts?
> Looking at his body he looks to be 3.5, if he is he sure will be a stud next year!!!



Not 100% sure, definitely not 4.5, but serious potential there


----------



## Elk Dreamn

cgrover1 said:


> They were on the move! View attachment 947222


What did that moose weigh?


----------



## cgrover1

Elk Dreamn said:


> What did that moose weigh?


Mine was 225, Dad's was 178.


----------



## Crakajak

cgrover1 said:


> They were on the move! View attachment 947222


Thats an exceptionally great buck for Talbot.What part of the county if I may ask?


----------



## Crakajak

cgrover1 said:


> Then dad decided to get in on the action.


Ya'll had a hunt you will not forget! Congrats!


----------



## Crakajak

Hunted Thurs- Fri-Sat. Saw lots of does and small bucks.The big ones didn't show up to the party.


----------



## triple play

Hunted fri-mon. Saw several young 8s but nothing to shoot at.


----------



## big lazer

Crakajak said:


> Thats an exceptionally great buck for Talbot.What part of the county if I may ask?


I was wondering that too.  General area would be fine.  Wondering if it's one I know about.


----------



## Elk Dreamn

cgrover1 said:


> Mine was 225, Dad's was 178.


Deer are eating good in your neighborhood. Congrats! What a great time with father!


----------



## Hooty Hoot

Bucks are prowling at my place. I saw one bullet worthy buck chasing on Saturday that would not give a shot. Two more were seen. Same situation. Sunday brought more movement late A.M. but no shooters. Ten bucks seen from five hunters. Looks like they are getting ready. Woot!


----------



## Elk Dreamn

Are the bears staying north of 208 in Talbot County


----------



## Crakajak

big lazer said:


> I was wondering that too.  General area would be fine.  Wondering if it's one I know about.


I agree. Don't want to have a bunch of people roaming the neighborhood at night.


----------



## cgrover1

We're as far North as you can get.  Across the street is Meriwether county.  This year, we switched to Backwoods Attraction for protein, sweet stuff, and food plot mixes.  I can't say enough about their product.  The 10 was maybe 130" last year at 3.5, and my dad's was maybe 100" at either 2.5 or 3.5.  I'll post their trail cam pics from last year.  I passed the 10 6x last year.  We bought our place in 2007, and that's dad's first time hunting it for deer.  He enjoys our dove hunts, quail and turkeys, but after so many years going to Canada, he lost his interest here.


----------



## cgrover1

The top 2 pictures are from my 10, and the bottom is dad's split G2 buck.  On top of the protein, we did plant 40 acres in summer mix as well as fall mixes.


----------



## Crakajak

cgrover1 said:


> We're as far North as you can get.  Across the street is Meriwether county.  This year, we switched to Backwoods Attraction for protein, sweet stuff, and food plot mixes.  I can't say enough about their product.  The 10 was maybe 130" last year at 3.5, and my dad's was maybe 100" at either 2.5 or 3.5.  I'll post their trail cam pics from last year.  I passed the 10 6x last year.  We bought our place in 2007, and that's dad's first time hunting it for deer.  He enjoys our dove hunts, quail and turkeys, but after so many years going to Canada, he lost his interest here.


Your in a great area for big bucks. Congrats on a great season. I am east of Woodland


----------



## riddler

We are headed down Thursday afternoon to hunt Friday - Sunday.....Should be a good weekend.  We are near Geneva.  Once the rain gets on through it should be a good weekend.  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## awoods

Well y’all are getting me fired up. Heading down tomorrow and hunting through mon. Good luck and be safe!!


----------



## nikolay1986

I am going too Friday thru Sunday.  Our property in Talbot  with Harris line. Saw 3 bucks last Saturday.  Bigest was 6 pointer. Hope big boys move this weekend.  Goodluck to everyone.


----------



## Crakajak

awoods said:


> Well y’all are getting me fired up. Heading down tomorrow and hunting through mon. Good luck and be safe!!


All the good bucks have been killedI would just get ready for duck .........season.


----------



## triple play

Heading out tomorrow and staying until 11-11-18.


----------



## Hooty Hoot

I'll head out tomorrow as soon as the traffic clears. I saw a good one last week so I can't stay home. I will return next Friday and stay for a week to ten days or whenever I have had enough.


----------



## big lazer

Not a tremendous amount of shooting for the first weekend of November.


----------



## riddler

It was slow at our place this weekend.  I saw 1 shooter buck all weekend.  Did see some small bucks following some does and grunting but expected more with the decent weather.  Should continue to get better.


----------



## Crakajak

Heard 2 shots all weekend. 1 had a 22" spread. Saw does with fawns and 1 small spike chasing a doe with the fawn running after momma.


----------



## greg j

Didn't see a thing on our lease.  Only three of us down there this past weekend, was disappointed that more guys didn't show up.Thought it would be a good weekend....maybe next weekend.


----------



## nikolay1986

I seen more last weekend.  This weekend was very quiet.  Saw only 2 does. A lot of deer at night only.


----------



## Huntfish53

Several new scrapes, all freshly cleaned out, I don't think I heard but 6 shots all day Saturday. This coming weekend should be better


----------



## Hooty Hoot

Hooty Hoot said:


> I'll head out tomorrow as soon as the traffic clears. I saw a good one last week so I can't stay home. I will return next Friday and stay for a week to ten days or whenever I have had enough.



My good buck didn't turn out as good as I thought, at least not the one that I saw Saturday. I passed on him. Would have shot him 10 years ago. I am hunting a woods stand. No feeders or food plots near. I have seen 16 bucks off that stand including last year. That is real hard to believe but it is so. I saw 2 real nice shooter bucks last year along with one that should be ready this year. I was hoping the buck I saw last week was one of these.  I do not know but the one I saw Saturday was not. I am going back on Friday for a week or so. Should be the prime time. I'll hang in there and see what happens.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Saw a nice 8 cruising this weekend, too young to take though. I think this one is on my hit list, can't figure if he's 3 or 4 yrs old? thoughts?
> Looking at his body he looks to be 3.5, if he is he sure will be a stud next year!!!



well this 11 went down Sunday morning, unfortunately not by me, pulled his jawbone and was 3.5 yrs old.


----------



## Junkyarddawg724

SouthPaw Draw said:


> well this 11 went down Sunday morning, unfortunately not by me, pulled his jawbone and was 3.5 yrs old.



Beautiful deer, especially for a 3.5 year old. I’d have pulled the trigger on him!


----------



## awoods

Crakajak said:


> All the good bucks have been killedI would just get ready for duck .........season.




Haha! I struck out last week, just small bucks. I’m heading down thurs and hunting till wed. Maybe y’all will save me one!


----------



## Crakajak

Hunted Wed-Sat and saw 1 shooter buck for 2 seconds. All the rest were does, fawns and small bucks.


----------



## puckett181

Checking in from northwest talbot on ga 116, been seeing small bucks chasing does no big bucks seen yet. And very few shots heard for the cool weather. I’m going to hunt hard through the middle of next week. Good luck y’all!


----------



## riddler

We had a 9-pointer killed at our place Saturday evening.  It was by itself cruising through a food plot.  Hocks were black.


----------



## Huntfish53

Killed this Big 8 on Saturday evening chasing a doe, the doe didn't want anything to do with him, bucks are cruising but I don't think many does are in heat, the best hunting should be this coming week in my opinion, south Talbot near Junction City


----------



## Albuds

12-14 pt Double Drop Tine Buck
My brother took this fabulous buck Saturday night just at dark. Definite 12pt, may be as much as 14 depending on how taxidermist scores.


----------



## Albuds

Better Image.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Albuds said:


> 12-14 pt Double Drop Tine Buck
> My brother took this fabulous buck Saturday night just at dark. Definite 12pt, may be as much as 14 depending on how taxidermist scores.



Talbot County Buck?, that's a stud!! Congrats to your brother. Was he chasing?


----------



## Albuds

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Talbot County Buck?, that's a stud!! Congrats to your brother. Was he chasing?


Yes. Taken in Talbot County off GA 36.  Not chasing. Just wrong place in a food plot right at dark.


----------



## big lazer

I heard emergency sirens going to big Lazer WMA Saturday morning about 9-30.  Anybody know anything.


----------



## puckett181

Guy thought he was having a heart attack.  He was taken to the hospital to be checked out.


----------



## riddler

Chasing on our place this morning. Saw 2 different bucks chasing early this morning but no shots offered... Should be good the rest of the weekend.


----------



## riddler

I think this guy forgot to look at the weather...Not real pleased to come across this going into my stand this evening...


----------



## riddler

Picture is too big to upload... But it was a rattlesnake!!! I will post later on


----------



## puckett181

Man they have been bad lately! I was hoping they were all denned up with that last cold front!


----------



## riddler




----------



## Hooty Hoot

Nine days in the woods and nothing to show for it. Saw eight bucks total with six being eight points. Only saw one that was bullet worthy and he was across a rain swollen creek impossible to cross. He got a pass. I guess it was just his day. It seems to be a strange year in that the rut didn't really hit as it usually does. Plenty of bucks but little buck sign. We rode out the rain and didn't hunt four days. Watched plenty of Gun Smoke.


----------



## big lazer

Thanksgiving week was slow around my house.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Been quite on here, how's everybody's season so far?


----------



## Crakajak

Havent hunted in Talbot since Nov 4th. Maybe ya'll left a good buck for me to kill.


----------



## Stroker

Killed a nice 8 point Nov 25, Junction City area. Going back Friday for a drive by.


----------



## big lazer

Slow on pobiddy


----------



## triple play

Will be coming back soon if this weekend rain pattern subsides.


----------



## Crakajak

Killed a 8 pt yesterday.Hocks were black.He was cruising by himself


----------



## Huntfish53

Stroker said:


> Killed a nice 8 point Nov 25, Junction City area. Going back Friday for a drive by.





Crakajak said:


> Killed a 8 pt yesterday.Hocks were black.He was cruising by himself



Y’all killing us with no pics


----------



## Crakajak

He will eat.good


----------



## Stroker

Crakajak said:


> He will eat.good



Real nice 8 point. Seen a lot of good bucks with the short brow tines come out of Talbot, must be something genetic. Mine also had black hocks and smelled like a old billy goat. Had a big deer come in on me today, winded me at my 4 o'clock about 40 yards out, blowing like crazy, he gave me about 45 seconds of a sneak peak and was gone. No point count but lots of mass and height. Found three of his fresh scrapes later. Going back Sunday for 3-4 days to give it another go. This one has got me all pumped up.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Big @@s bear and a bobcat.


----------



## Huntfish53

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Big @@s bear and a bobcat.



Bear consistent or just passing through?


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Huntfish53 said:


> Bear consistent or just passing through?


 I had pics of him on Nov 22nd and 30th. Other members have been getting pics of him since October. Appears that he may be sticking around. We also have pics of another smaller one. In the past they would come and then leave.


----------



## greg j

What part of the county is that?


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

greg j said:


> What part of the county is that?



Eastern part, off Hwy 80, east of Talbotton.


----------



## Crakajak

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Big @@s bear and a bobcat.


Hey hey boo boo,I'm smarter than the average bear. I think you have a new member...


----------



## thumper523

You might want to start hanging your feeders, I'm surprised he hadn't knocked that one over.


----------



## big lazer

Wish them bears would drift up my way.  I'd love to actually see one in the wild once in my life.


----------



## big lazer

They already dropping antlers in talbot.  Saw a bare head buck this weekend.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Too bad we don't have a bear season in Talbot.....


----------



## Crakajak

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Too bad we don't have a bear season in Talbot.....


 and you can keep the hogs on the southside.


----------



## Crakajak

Anyone hunting this last weekend?


----------



## big lazer

I'll be glad when it's over. It bothers me to be picking up shed antlers and season still be in.


----------



## Huntfish53

big lazer said:


> I'll be glad when it's over. It bothers me to be picking up shed antlers and season still be in.



After checking our cameras this past Saturday, we had several that had shed already too. Never been this early in years past. We ended up killing 1 buck and 4 does on 515 acres.


----------



## Gator89

Way back around New Year's 1990, I was hunting with friends off Po Biddy road, a buck was shot for a doe because it had shed its antlers.


----------



## Crakajak

Here is an article by Kip Adams  that might help explain the earlier than usual antler shedding.
"In isolated incidents of early antler shedding, the bucks involved were probably injured during fall and cast their antlers early as a result. In situations where numerous bucks are involved or where bucks across several square miles cast their antlers early, nutritional stress, physical exhaustion from the rut, or a combination of the two are likely responsible. Nutritional stress can easily be confirmed or ruled out by assessing body weights, lactation status and/or kidney fat percentages from the does you harvested. This is one more reason to collect harvest data from every deer taken on the property you hunt and/or manage.
About the only bright side to early antler casting is it allows you to find sheds a little sooner!"


----------



## big lazer

I've been finding shed antlers in Talbot between Jan 1 and 10 for 40 years.


----------



## Stroker

Sunday night on 208/Buckner road area nearly had to come to a complete stop as a big 10 strolled across the road, then just stood on the shoulder of 208 giving me a real good look as I eased by.


----------



## riddler

Went down this weekend to plant some Longleaf pines.  1 shed was found...Saw some good Turkey sign, time to shift gears to get ready for the Thunder Chickens!


----------



## Crakajak

Anybody want to help me move furniture out of the house?


----------



## big lazer

Pickup from George Smith road area, anybody claim this mishap?


----------



## Crakajak

Not mine. I did see a buck with a similar rack a guy killed  close woodland. Nice find ,but someone isn,t  to happy about losing that deer.


----------



## Hooty Hoot

Any gobble reports for Talbot county?


----------



## big lazer

Heard zero Saturday, Sunday and Monday morning


----------



## riddler

Weather should be good for opening morning of the Thunder Chickens!!!


----------



## big lazer

Zilch!!


----------



## riddler

Did not hear anything this morning... #GobbleGobble


----------



## Hooty Hoot

No gobbles Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## big lazer

I heard nothing again Sunday


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Heard 3 early Saturday morning, had one come in to about 80 yds. and hang up. All this before 7:30 then heard nothing the rest of the day.


----------



## Hooty Hoot

I listened Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. Nothing! I didn't even hear any owls.


----------



## Crakajak

31 degrees with frost this morning @sunrise.


----------



## thumper523

I'm going down this weekend, 6th and 7th. Anyone seeing or hearing anything?


----------



## brunofishing

Its been a good year for us in Geneva.


----------



## riddler

Been quite on our place...Seeing some sign but not much action at Daylight.


----------



## big lazer

Not much on pobiddy


----------



## thumper523

Well I did see some action, saw a hen and tom together Saturday morning in a field but they wouldn't come my way. That evening saw another pair across club in different field but couldn't get close enough and saw or heard nothing Sunday.


----------



## brunofishing

Sounds like our weekend! We went to our hay field about 830 after a quiet morning, only to find a gobbler with a hen, called for about an hour but he wasn't interested.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Not so good this year on our lease, no birds killed yet.


----------



## Crakajak

brunofishing said:


> Sounds like our weekend! We went to our hay field about 830 after a quiet morning, only to find a gobbler with a hen, called for about an hour but he wasn't interested.


I have sat and watched a tom for 4 hours until he decided he needed a new girlfriend, Killed him about 10 minutes later once he wasn't hyped up as much.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Sorry to see you go neighbor.


----------



## Crakajak

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Sorry to see you go neighbor.


I.m still around just going back old school and leasing land.I.m becoming that member that just shows up to hunt.


----------



## big lazer

Any Talbot news?  Bear pics?  Anything?


----------



## Crakajak

Since I sold my place I haven't been down.


----------



## big lazer

It's hot!


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Y’all been a little slow. Here are some of my pics from last week.


----------



## Crakajak

BBQ at the HIll!!!!!!
Glad to see the bucks antlers are growing so well.Looks like you have 2 different age groups.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

5 legal bucks at the Hill 

Where are the Talbot hunters?


----------



## Huntfish53

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> 5 legal bucks at the Hill
> 
> Where are the Talbot hunters?



That’s a good looking bachelor group

Go ahead and start a 2019 Talbot post


----------

